# Gernade launcher?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Any body heard of these or have one? It looks bad Ass.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting -- gives a new meaning to "rat shot"...  In 22 WMR it would be a formidable anti-personnel device.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

does it fire all the rounds at once?


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*Swiss Cheese*

I would say all at once and the result on the other end would be swiss cheese or fish chum. That is wicked.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoa!! I'm looking that one up


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW. I guess it would be used for CQB. Hate to be on the receiving end of it.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I NEED one of those


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

yep, all at once. Video here:




 
Pricing here:
http://www.mr40mm.com/products


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet, basically buckshot with a lot more range. All the while though, I can't believe it would have much effective range past 50 yards as they would be all over the place, but who knows.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Gotta be a class III weapon.... I don't want one that bad.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Wouldn't Think So*

I do not believe that this would be classed as a ClassIII weapon. Could be wrong though. Any-hoo....quite interesting. ---SAWMAN


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unfortunately 40mm grenade launchers are DDs and regulated by the NFA. Too bad they dont make one in 37mm which is not regulated by the NFA.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> I do not believe that this would be classed as a ClassIII weapon. Could be wrong though. Any-hoo....quite interesting. ---SAWMAN


Unfortunately they are. Any weapon or device that fires more than one round with a single pull of the trigger is a class III.

And the shotgun argument won't work because each round has it's own propellant charge.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be a heck of a turkey gun....40yds would be old news....100yds....good bye pasture bird that hangs up at 60yds.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Oh no !!!*

So the older shotguns that had no disconnector and you could simply hold the trigger back and pump are a ClassIII weapon ?? Now I feel all "dirty" inside. ---SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> So the older shotguns that had no disconnector and you could simply hold the trigger back and pump are a ClassIII weapon ?? Now I feel all "dirty" inside. ---SAWMAN


No, their determination on those was you had to manually cycle the action.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Sweet! But the sensible side of me asks......how long does it take to reload? "Hold on, I am only on round 11 of 18!" I guess I would just have to buy 3 or 4 to fix that problem..... this does open op the market for an 18 shot speedloader!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I copied this directly off of their pricing page:

______________________________________________​
#
37MM M79 GRENADE LAUNCHER BARREL - $600 plus shipping




M79 barrels are very scarce and very expensive when you do find them.
We manufacture these M79 barrels in 37mm so that you will be able to keep your M79 a Title One Weapon.
Production of 40mm barrels is pending.



We also make 37mm custom barrels to fit your Shivak M203 receiver. Call to discuss


#
37MM M203 GRENADE LAUNCHER BARREL - $300 plus shipping

We manufacture these M203 barrels in 37mm so that you will be able to keep your M203 a Title One Weapon.

_____________________________________________​
That's just for a barrel! You also need the launcher body which is priced at either $1695 or over $3500 and an adapter for the .22 lr ammo at $335 a pop. They say on the launcher body description that they are sold as a Title One weapon.

Still in all, that would buy a nice arsenal of quality handguns!


----------

